# Diamond vs. 4health dog food



## sasha2334829 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have been doing research and have decided to buy dog food at tractor supply when I start feeding my dog adult dog food. I settled on 2 different types of food. The 2 are Diamond Naturals or 4health. I saw that 4health makes Diamond but I'm not sure if one is better than the other. Both are the same price so that's not an issue ( 4health is $31.99 for a 35lb. bag & Diamond Naturals is $31.99 for a 40lb. bag, so the only only difference is 5lbs.) Some research I've done says 4health is an above average dry dog food, which sounds great. And both have pretty good ingredients. I don't see any by products in either one. So, does anyone recommend one over the other for any reason? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

why not taste of the wild? It's also sold at TSC


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

They're both mediocre dog foods of about the same quality...

I agree with Zeronightfarm... why not go with TOTW?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Two of my dogs and sometimes the third one east 4Health .... I have been feeding it for over a year now I believe. They do great on it. But if they would have liked the TOTW ... I would have fed that forever. I tried it ... all flavors ... My particular dogs just don't like it? :/

I like that TOTW is grain-free!  (I have a bag of TOTW Venison and Bison right now ... and only Eddee will eat it. Lol!)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They're pretty comparable. I sometimes buy 4Health for something different. . .but I'm not sure it IS really different .


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I feed both TOTW and 4Health. Currently both dogs are on 4Health Salmon & Potato. Zoey has been on that and doing great for about 4 months or so. Luke rotates through the TOTW flavors as well as some other brands/flavors. I personally prefer TOTW but Zoey does great on the 4Health Salmon/Potato so that's what I stick with for her.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I feed both, depending on which town I go to when I'm due to buy feed. The only difference I notice, is 4 health seems a little more "greasy", which the dogs seem to like better.


----------



## Leah00 (Jul 6, 2012)

According to the dog food advisor site, both foods rate 4 out of 5 stars. You could a a lot worse. I've fed Diamond Naturals for years now with no problems. 

A quick look at the ingredients and they look mostly the same to me.... I'd just pick one and see how your dog does on it. 

I tried TOTW...eh. Not that impressed. I'm sure other dogs gain super powers eating grain free but my two dogs didn't care about it and I saw no positive change in either of them. One even had looser frequent poops. It was not worth the extra cost for my dogs. I switched back to Diamond Naturals and everything went back to normal.

Just find something that works good for YOUR dogs and stick with it.


----------



## sasha2334829 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I thought they had pretty much the same ingredients and they are both rated pretty well. I think I'll try one and see if he likes it and if he does, I'll keep it and if not, I'll try the other. TOTW is about $16 more than the other 2. And I figured if these 2 were good I would just try them. Thanks again!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

sasha2334829 said:


> Thanks everyone! I thought they had pretty much the same ingredients and they are both rated pretty well. I think I'll try one and see if he likes it and if he does, I'll keep it and if not, I'll try the other. TOTW is about $16 more than the other 2. And I figured if these 2 were good I would just try them. Thanks again!


If you aren't concerned with price, then TOTW is a better food. 

On the other side, 4Health isn't a bad food at all, is about $20 cheaper, and you get 35lbs compared to 30lbs with TOTW. Bang for your buck, 4Health isn't bad. I have one dog on TOTW and the other on 4health. Wish I could switch both dogs to 4health but one just doesn't do well on anything but TOTW. Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## sasha2334829 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have been feeding my puppy Purina Puppy Chow and I thought I had seen chicken as the first ingredient. But no, it was WHOLE GRAIN CORN! Then I started looking at all the other ingredients and it is all junk! The only meat in it is chicken by product! Needless to say, I am starting him on the 4health Puppy Formula which has lamb as the first ingredient and fruits and vegetables and no by products. I know I have to do it gradually, but I do not want him eating that junk anymore! I feel bad for even giving that to him now. Can't wait to get that stuff out of his system. He was doing fine on it, but that is just a bad dog food. I'm going to get him the 18 lb. bag since it's only $20 and it will last longer than a 5 lb. for $10 and will save me money that way. I wish I would have noticed it sooner. He's only been eating it for 2 weeks thankfully.


----------



## bear_42 (Feb 20, 2010)

First, I would like to correct and say that Diamond makes the house brand for Tractor Supply which is 4Health. I have a Blue Healer and a Border Collie puppy and both are on 4Health. To make a long story short, I went through about 8 or 10 different brands of food and not much compares to price and quality of ingredients in the food. TOTW "is" a great brand of food, but grain free isn't for every dog. Just like the fact that we have stores full of different types and brands says a lot. 

Both dogs at the beginning started to not want to eat it, but now, I can't stop them from eating it. If I had the money, I would probably buy TOTW, but can't afford it. I am very thrifty with my money, but I don't short change quality of life for all of us.

Collie eats the puppy and the Blue eats the salmon and potato and as soon as the puppy gets old enough, they will be eating the same food, which is will be a relief for me.


----------



## MustLoveDogs1368 (Dec 27, 2020)

sasha2334829 said:


> I have been doing research and have decided to buy dog food at tractor supply when I start feeding my dog adult dog food. I settled on 2 different types of food. The 2 are Diamond Naturals or 4health. I saw that 4health makes Diamond but I'm not sure if one is better than the other. Both are the same price so that's not an issue ( 4health is $31.99 for a 35lb. bag & Diamond Naturals is $31.99 for a 40lb. bag, so the only only difference is 5lbs.) Some research I've done says 4health is an above average dry dog food, which sounds great. And both have pretty good ingredients. I don't see any by products in either one. So, does anyone recommend one over the other for any reason? Thanks for any advice!


For awhile all dogs needed to be "grain free", now the consensus is that dogs need grain for their heart health. I have a 13yo lab mix that i will be putting on 4health, and a 2yo lab she is on puppy now due to having 10 puppies so they will all be on that food.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

8 year old thread.


----------

